# 왕명을 출납하다



## koolaid02

승정원은 국왕 직속 기관으로 왕명을 출납하는 비서기관이었다는데 왕명을 출납한다는 건 왕의 명령을 외부로 전달하고(出) 조정대신들이나 궁인들의 요청이나 보고를 왕에게 전달한다(納)고 보면 되나요?


----------



## Kross

자문자답이네요. 그런 것 같네요. ^^


----------



## koolaid02

국어사전에 뜻이 맞는 게 안 나오길래 한자 그대로 해석해봤는데 이렇게 해도 괜찮군요. ^^ 
그나저나 백과사전에 나오는 역사설명은 사전에도 안 나오는 한자어가 너무 많네요.


----------



## Kross

In a response to your question, 국립국어원 posted on Twitter the follwing comment: 표준국어대사전에 '출납'은 '물건을 내었다 들여보냈다 함'으로 풀이되어 있습니다. 왕명을 전달하는 것을 '출', 왕명을 받아들임은 '납'으로 표현한 것으로 보입니다. #*의미* 

(source: https://twitter.com/urimal365/status/506322490759467008 )


----------

